# Great day on the basalt plains



## cheekabee (Sep 19, 2012)

There wasn't any school today so I went herping on the basalt plains hoping for striped legless lizards, I found what I was looking for and much more. I found loads of marbled geckos, marsh frogs and little whip snakes, I also found quite a large blue tounge, a bougainville skink, a robust skink and my favourite this year three delma impar.


----------



## animal805 (Sep 19, 2012)

What a great day.


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 19, 2012)

**** yeah !
amazing find !!!!!!!!
best thread ive seen in a while !


----------



## moloch05 (Sep 19, 2012)

Great finds and photos. Looks like a highly successful day.

Regards,
David


----------



## anter (Sep 19, 2012)

Absolutely fabulous. Its a big plain with lots of damage. Did your finds coexist with solid native vegetation?


----------



## jordo (Sep 19, 2012)

Nice work getting the Delma.


----------



## cheekabee (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks guys


anter said:


> Absolutely fabulous. Its a big plain with lots of damage. Did your finds coexist with solid native vegetation?


This place was quite damaged buy a car I think, burns from last year and rain, quite sad, I've been trying to find delma impar for quite a while now and it's nearly impossible to find them in solid vegetation.


----------



## vicherps (Sep 20, 2012)

nice work


----------



## cheekabee (Sep 20, 2012)

thanks Micha


----------

